
Running a high-availability SaaS infrastructure without breaking the bank - lylo
http://engineering.freeagent.com/2017/02/06/ha-infrastructure-without-breaking-the-bank/
======
airblade
I found this a very interesting look at the infrastructure behind a
successful, fast-growing SAAS.

An infrastructure cost of 2% of revenue is impressive – a lot of bang for the
buck. I wonder how other SAAS operations compare. And also where other SAASs
sit on the DR scale...

